# 11th Annual Dick Stipanovic Memorial Fishing Rodeo



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*:texasflagHold'em & Hit'em Club :texasflag*

*Fishing Rodeo Sept.6th & 7th *


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Who's In ? *


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm asking the same thing, who's gonna fish? This is our 11th year celebratory event bringing a great tourney back to the Galveston Bay complex. Registration and rules at:

www.hhclub.org

Come on and fish for the kids!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Folks, we are back in Clear Lake as our center of activities pre & post fish. Come on down and Fish for the Kids!


----------



## kalan1272 (Sep 4, 2013)

Go to www.hhclub.org for more details.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

kalan1272 said:


> Go to www.hhclub.org for more details.


PM sir, waiting on you.

Come join us as this is a premier event as we raise funds for the kids to advance their studies and college scholarships!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Still time to register and fish this great event! Come on out!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

speckledred said:


> Still time to register and fish this great event! Come on out!


30 more minutes at Turtle Club for registration!


----------

